# Merry Xmas i.e. slinging the Christmas balls



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Christmas is approaching.

This is my Merry Christmas greetings to all!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your getting good speed and power . This makes me want to break out the sling . I have an idea for some good ammo .


----------



## jbradt (Nov 23, 2015)

The sound of it is kind of amazing!


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Treefork & Jbradt!

In slingshot couldt act as a miniature Christmas balls.


----------

